# TS3 zu vergeben



## FearBomber (27. Juli 2012)

hey ho liebe zockergemeinde... habt ihr es satt im spiel zu schreiben, sterbt dadurch immer? es gibt eine kleine lösung... TeamSpeak3! ich vergebe noch einige TS3 server zur freien verfügung, aber natürlich "nicht umsonst"... denn ich habe schon ein paar bedingungen...

- nutzt den TS server aktiv
- sorgt für ruhe und ordnung auf dem TS³ server
- rest wird sich vielleicht dann ergeben

was biete ich euch?

einen TS3 server mit

- vollen SA rechten
- webinterface zugriff auf "eurem" server
- regelässige channel + TS backups meinerseits
(und ich denke noch einiges mehr, nur fällt mir da grad spontan nix ein)


andernfalls, falls ihr nur wenige user seid und selbst nur ein paar channel benötigt, könnt ihr auch auf meinem haupt TS einen channel mit passwort, CA rechten und selbst erstellten servverrechten bekommen, mit denen ihr eure leute von überall hin in euren channel switchen könnt, falls ihr ein zu langes passwort wählt und eure leute es nicht "auf die reihe bekommen" es einzugeben

hab ich euer interesse geweckt? dann postet bitte hier oder besucht meinen main TS3 unter 46.4.252.42 und lasst euch von mir (SA FearBomber) oder von S.W.A.T Itaris beraten und wir werden eine lösung für dich, deinen clan finden


----------

